# Classifieds?



## jojoS3 (Jun 30, 2004)

Sorry to sound stupid, but where's the classifieds section? lol

I've been a member on here for quite a while, but don't post much. Can someone point me in the right direction?


----------



## jojoS3 (Jun 30, 2004)

Wow, 3 posts in 7 years, and I'm still a newbie!! :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, It's here,... viewforum.php?f=40
but with so few posts you may be limited as to what you can do/see.
Hoggy.


----------



## jojoS3 (Jun 30, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, It's here,... http://www.********.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=40
> but with so few posts you may be limited as to what you can do/see.
> Hoggy.


Oh right, I need a set amount of posts then? The link points me to an unavailable page.

Nevermind, thanks for your reply.

Joe


----------

